# First Smoke On The New To Me Little Chief !!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 18, 2016)

Hey all, as some of you know my wife found me a Little Chief smoker last week !  So, figured after getting it cleaned up a bit I should get somethin smokin !  My fam loves smoked salmon (especially the wife) & how can ya go wrong with a smoke like that in a Little Chief !  Plus it was my way to say Thank You for finding this great smoker !  

Started with a few pieces of salmon !  













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Sep 18, 2016






Fam wanted nuggets, so got them cubed up & into a simple brine for a few hours !  













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Sep 18, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Sep 18, 2016






After the brine & rinsing them, formed the pellicle !













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Sep 18, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Sep 18, 2016






The wife wanted some seasoned with lemon pepper, also seasoned some with some Owen's Wing Seasoning.. 













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Sep 18, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Sep 18, 2016






Nuggets racked & loaded... Used apple chips for this smoke !  













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Sep 18, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Sep 18, 2016






After a few hours, they were done !  













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Sep 18, 2016






These were some tasty snacks with a couple cold ones...   

Thanks for lookin all !


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 18, 2016)

Looks delicious!

I think you broke it in right!

Point!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 18, 2016)

I was hoping you'd get some Salmon in there!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






They look Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If I ever find some Salmon for a decent price, I'll be doing some.

It seems my Son is slacking on the "Get Salmon for Dad" thing.

Nice Job, Justin!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## remsr (Sep 18, 2016)

I love sea food but don't like fish salmon least of all. But I would eat that and love it. It looks really good. 
Randy,


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 18, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks delicious!
> 
> I think you broke it in right!
> 
> ...



Thanks Al, appreciate that & the point !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 18, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> I was hoping you'd get some Salmon in there!!Thumbs Up
> 
> They look Great !!:drool ----:points:
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear, these were tasty & I just got lucky that they were on sale !  Hope ya can find some soon or Bear Jr can get ya some !  Thanks for the point too !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 18, 2016)

Looks great Justin! Little Chiefs are great for smoking salmon.

Point!


----------



## remsr (Sep 18, 2016)

What did you Brine them in? What wood flavor did you use? 
Do you cold smoke or hot smoke?
 I have never smoked fish. But friends and family have ask me to. The only reason I haven't yet is that I need to get a smoker just for fish so that I don't change the seasoning in my meat smokers. But if you cold smoke fish I could do that in one of my grills using the amazing pellet smoker, right?
Randy,


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 18, 2016)

REMSR said:


> I love sea food but don't like fish salmon least of all. But I would eat that and love it. It looks really good.
> Randy,



Thanks Randy !



REMSR said:


> What did you Brine them in? What wood flavor did you use?
> Do you cold smoke or hot smoke?
> I have never smoked fish. But friends and family have ask me to. The only reason I haven't yet is that I need to get a smoker just for fish so that I don't change the seasoning in my meat smokers. But if you cold smoke fish I could do that in one of my grills using the amazing pellet smoker, right?
> Randy,



Hey Randy, these nuggets were brined in a mixture of 2 cups light brown sugar, 1/2 cup kosher salt & 1 tbsp black pepper !  I used Apple chips for this smoke !  These were hot smoked between 150-155* til IT of 140* !  

Yes, you can cold smoke salmon !  Search lox here on the forum, there's some great info !  Here's one thread that may help !

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87043/making-lox-a-picture-guide


----------



## cmayna (Sep 18, 2016)

Welcome to the world of Salmon nuggets.  Those look fantastic!!!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco (Sep 19, 2016)

Terrific first smoke for the new rig. Those little chiefs are perfect for salmon!

Points, Justin.

Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 21, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Justin! Little Chiefs are great for smoking salmon.
> 
> Point!



Thanks Case, these smokers are just meant to have salmon in em !   Appreciate the point !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 23, 2016)

cmayna said:


> Welcome to the world of Salmon nuggets.  Those look fantastic!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Craig, nuggets are awesome !   Thumbs Up


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 23, 2016)

Disco said:


> Terrific first smoke for the new rig. Those little chiefs are perfect for salmon!
> 
> Points, Justin.
> 
> Disco



Thanks Disco & I agree, these are some salmon smokin machines !  LOL.  Appreciate ya dropping a line & the point !


----------



## tropics (Sep 24, 2016)

Justin looks like you did a good job on that smoke,I only eat cold smoked Salmon.

Richie


----------



## seenred (Sep 24, 2016)

Lookin good Justin...nicely done Brother!  Looks like you're gonna really enjoy that Little Chief!Thumbs Up

:points:

Red


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 24, 2016)

tropics said:


> Justin looks like you did a good job on that smoke,I only eat cold smoked Salmon.
> Richie



Thanks Richie, my next go round will be lox !  Appreciate the point !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 24, 2016)

SeenRed said:


> Lookin good Justin...nicely done Brother!  Looks like you're gonna really enjoy that Little Chief!Thumbs Up
> 
> :points:
> 
> Red



Hey Red, thanks my friend !  Yea, likin it a bunch so far !  Appreciate the point too !


----------

